# More Free Magazines



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Offer no longer valid* but the one I posted later in this thread for a free issue still is as of 7/16.

First 60 Days Free - for 24 magazines. Some are apps for the Fire (and labeled as such), some are regular magazines that could go on the Fire or on the iPad or other tablet with the Kindle app. List here:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=5468266011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0VHRGR4ZE27W93ZTP0ES&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1375156182&pf_rd_i=2735187011

At least one of the app magazines, Allure, offers a $1 mp3 credit - win win! Now to make room on the Fire for more magazine apps!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Some of those look just super.  Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

If I subscribe to a magazine and download it to my kindle, can other users on my amazon account access it to?  and then cancel the subscription after the magazine is on the device?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

wavesprite said:


> If I subscribe to a magazine and download it to my kindle, can other users on my amazon account access it to? and then cancel the subscription after the magazine is on the device?


Yep. To both. At least with the magazines that aren't separate apps. I can't say for sure about those because I've got the only Fire on our account.

It looks like that free 60-day-trial might be over already. But there's another list of magazines that you can get a free trial issue of - no subscription to remember to cancel if you don't want to keep it.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=5165567011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=12MEMSE2ZXK6YZAJ9HXA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1375156062&pf_rd_i=2735187011


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You're the magazine queen, Meemo!   Thanks for the new links.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You're the magazine queen, Meemo!  Thanks for the new links.


I don't know how I keep stumbling over these?!? I think I was actually checking to be sure I didn't need to cancel any trial subscriptions yet (I do have some that need to be canceled this month) when I saw these new ones. I'm turning into a magazine hoarder. 

I keep waiting to be billed for TV Guide though - I'd gotten the free 90-day trial, and am keeping it since it's only 99 cents/month - I'm well past my 90 days and still getting it weekly, but have yet to be billed.  Same with some of the magazines that are apps - I turned off the auto-renew but still new issues show up as "purchased" and downloadable, but I've not been billed. I haven't even read all the 90-day trial issues yet, but it's odd that they keep coming.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey, free.  My favorite price.  I'll have to take up a few of these.  Thanks!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I keep waiting to be billed for TV Guide though - I'd gotten the free 90-day trial, and am keeping it since it's only 99 cents/month - I'm well past my 90 days and still getting it weekly, but have yet to be billed.


I definitely started getting billed for my TV guide after the 90-day trial ended in May, and with no warning. Which was fine, I was planning on keeping it, but it'd be nice if they'd warn you the free trial is up....90 days is a long time to remember.  That's the only free trial I've done, though. I have enough others stacking up to be read.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I definitely started getting billed for my TV guide after the 90-day trial ended in May, and with no warning. Which was fine, I was planning on keeping it, but it'd be nice if they'd warn you the free trial is up....90 days is a long time to remember.  That's the only free trial I've done, though. I have enough others stacking up to be read.


Do you get billed 99 cents every month? And do you get an email confirmation like we do with Kindle books & apps & mp3s?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Billed monthly yes, but no receipt. It just shows up on your cc.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Aha.  So I probably am getting billed - I just don't see it.  I don't check my Amazon card too closely.  I'll take a look.  Thanks!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Perhaps (most likely) I'm just dense but I really am not sure about these "free" magazines.  So many of them say App right after the name of the mag so, actually, the app is what you are getting for free.  You then have to subscribe to the magazine via the app and that apparently is not free?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Perhaps (most likely) I'm just dense but I really am not sure about these "free" magazines. So many of them say App right after the name of the mag so, actually, the app is what you are getting for free. You then have to subscribe to the magazine via the app and that apparently is not free?


The app is free. You also got a few free trial issues (60 days, two, maybe three issues) with the offer I posted above.

The ones I'd posted at the beginning of this thread are no longer offering the free 60-day trial - I need to mark that as no longer valid. But I'm sure another round of free trial subscriptions will come down the pike.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a new batch of "one free issue" magazines, from a newsletter I got this morning:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/b/ref=pe_222290_24939380_pe_b3/?_encoding=UTF8&node=5165567011


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just found another batch of *61 free single issues* while I was canceling one of my free trial subscriptions. (I swear, this is why I need the new 7" 32 GB Fire HD - all these flipping free magazine apps and not enough memory for apps.  - and not enough time to read the magazines but I keep hoarding them anyway!)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=5165567011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0BAGM75M2B8Z0PJ7DX7K&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1396419522&pf_rd_i=2735187011

If they're not magazines with their own apps, be sure to click on "Buy Current Issue $0.00". Those can be read on the Fire or iPad or other Kindle apps.

If it's an App, you'll get the app which will have the free issue in it, and those are Fire only apps.

These aren't subscriptions, just individual issues.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The individual free magazines that I signed up for just keep coming.  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> The individual free magazines that I signed up for just keep coming. Has anyone else noticed this?


Not with the individual magazines or non-app magazines, but it does happen when I've gotten free trials for the magazine apps. And I do see now on my credit card bill where the charges are for subscriptions - they're listed by title.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are one or two free subscriptions. . . Kenyon review, Fantasy and Sci Fi.  What's free is a 'sample of each monthly issue. . . .so it doesn't have all the stories and features, but it does have a few of them.

The one-off free issues are just that. . . if they keep coming, you probably are subscribed and will be billed.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't been billed.  I wonder how to stop them.  Ok, it is not Amazon.  I'm only subscribed to one magazine there.  I keep getting notifications like:  Your October 2012 digital issue of BabyTalk Magazine is here!

I just discovered that these are Zino magazines on my iPad though.  I wonder what I need to do.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The free issues I've gotten have been the entire magazine, not just parts of them.  

You can tell if you're subscribed to non-app magazines by checking amazon.com/myk - click on Subscription Settings in the left column and it will show any subscriptions you might have.

Check on the magazines that are apps by clicking on "Manage Your Apps", down lower in that left column on amazon.com/myk, and then click on "Your Subscriptions".  Mine shows no subscriptions, yet I keep getting new issues in my magazine apps showing as "Purchased".  Not that I have space to download them.... 

Not sure about Zinio - I have had a couple of subscriptions there, but when they ended, the issues stopped coming.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of the "app" magazines, were 3 month trials to start. . . . .but I assume you figure you're well past that 3 months. . . . .

WE -- on the other hand -- are getting some PAPER magazines free!  Weird ones like _O!_ and _US!_. Which I say is weird only because we've never subscribed to anything remotely like that. The closest thing is _Parents_, but that was when the Boy was an infant and he's 29 now, so it's been some time and several countries ago! The Man has a bunch of woodworker/handyman magazines, and I get _Bookmarks_, _The Atlantic_, and _Smithsonian_.

We're trying to figure out which something we once subscribed to went out of business and now we're getting these instead. Or if someone ordered them for us. It's really weird. The address and all is right, but we've never been billed -- and if we were I'd return the bill with "did not order, please cancel" written on it. We also started getting _Popular Mechanics_ this way, but that's o.k. My dad said he started getting something weird too about wine that he absolutely didn't order. . .all he's ever taken is _Time_, _Newsweek_, and _National Geographic_.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My daughter-in-law was offered three free magazines when she bought something once so she took them.  When they ran out they started charging that credit card.  She tried to cancel them.  I tried to help her cancel them.  Finally after trying for a long time, she had to cancel that credit card and get a new one issued just to stop the magazine charges.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Some of the "app" magazines, were 3 month trials to start. . . . .but I assume you figure you're well past that 3 months. . . . .
> 
> WE -- on the other hand -- are getting some PAPER magazines free!  Weird ones like _O!_ and _US!_. Which I say is weird only because we've never subscribed to anything remotely like that. The closest thing is _Parents_, but that was when the Boy was an infant and he's 29 now, so it's been some time and several countries ago! The Man has a bunch of woodworker/handyman magazines, and I get _Bookmarks_, _The Atlantic_, and _Smithsonian_.
> 
> We're trying to figure out which something we once subscribed to went out of business and now we're getting these instead. Or if someone ordered them for us. It's really weird. The address and all is right, but we've never been billed -- and if we were I'd return the bill with "did not order, please cancel" written on it. We also started getting _Popular Mechanics_ this way, but that's o.k. My dad said he started getting something weird too about wine that he absolutely didn't order. . .all he's ever taken is _Time_, _Newsweek_, and _National Geographic_.


I got a year of Vogue (in paper) free one year for ordering some makeup online. Couldn't figure that one out until my daughter was getting it too and she'd noticed the offer. I started getting some other paper mags unsolicited (Working Mother and maybe another). And paper subscriptions are ridiculously cheap - too bad I don't read them much anymore. (And Vogue is pretty much wasted on me!)

Oh and yes, it's easy to see where the 3-month app magazine trials begin and (should) end. They show three or so issues before the trial starts with the purchase price. All issues beyond that show as "Purchased", even though there's no subscription showing in my MYK area. And sometimes that's 6 or even 8 issues extra.  Maybe they figure I'll get hooked and feel compelled to subscribe when they cut me off. Truth is I haven't always downloaded the 3 that came with the free trial. I hoard magazines like I hoard books.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

You can always check the billing status of magazine subscriptions in Manage Your Kindle in your account on the Amazon website. Gives all details including billing history for each title.


----------

